# Questions about Raw Feeding



## Tirah (Aug 29, 2014)

My GSD is 4 Months and we are feeding raw, on and off with loose stools, some days perfect poops others,loose and runny. Opinions on raw eggs, fat on RMB cut off or keep on, sardines I believe gives him diarrhea, advice on a good mix or meal to keep him healthy. Oh is it me or others he devours his meal fast. He's almost 50lbs so must be doing something right...insight would be great


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

I've never understood why the stools need to be consistent. Different foods digest differently and come out the other end differently. Is the purpose of consistent stool only relevant when feeding dry kibble or the same thing each day?

Tirah: If I feed a lot of raw egg or sardines it will have same result as you're experiencing, makes complete sense, with all the olive oil in the sardines it would be very difficult to come out any differently. Likewise, if I feed a lot of bloody red meat the stool will be really dark(from the blood), or if I feed a lot of bone it comes out yellowish and will turn chalky and white. A varied diet equals varied poop, right?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Having diarrhea isn't comfortable to the dog. Same with constipation. So people try to balance food daily somewhat to make the dog comfortable


----------



## Tirah (Aug 29, 2014)

I think last night it was the sardines packed in water, don't think they agree with him. Not giving them any more. What do you all feel about trimming some fat off the RMB chicken legs, you think too much fat could cause loose stools. I have a probiotic/digestive enzyme called Petimmune from Palladius. I would think that can't hurt in small amounts. Any other suggestions for a safe RMB for his age 4 months, he seems to handle the chicken legs, thighs, necks very well...


----------



## Tirah (Aug 29, 2014)

The Petimmune I have coming, not here yet. I have yogurt in his meal mix now, have given pumpkin at times too


----------



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

Tirah said:


> My GSD is 4 Months and we are feeding raw, on and off with loose stools, some days perfect poops others,loose and runny. Opinions on raw eggs, fat on RMB cut off or keep on, sardines I believe gives him diarrhea, advice on a good mix or meal to keep him healthy. Oh is it me or others he devours his meal fast. He's almost 50lbs so must be doing something right...insight would be great


How long have you been feeding him raw? Did you introduce it all to him slowly?

I gave my guy a raw egg once....and only one. I was pretty sure his back end had exploded, given the amount of diarrhea it gave him. Poor guy. Some things just won't sit well with our dogs. If you find that one or two things in particular are upsetting his tummy, then leave them out.


----------



## Tirah (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes he was weaned into slowly around 9-10wks old and is doing very well....His coat is really shiny, little to no shedding, nice and lean and a big boy for 4-months old his paws are bigger than most full grown dogs and around 50lbs...I think you're right about the egg too, I make his main meal in which I freeze ahead of time with egg/shells, but at times I have put a raw egg in his bowl as an extra, I do believe that it's too much, not being part of the main mash,not to mention sardines, I don't think that's his cup of tea either. His RMBs bring him right around. I'm interested to see if the Petimmune Probiotics/Digestive Enzyme will be a nice added balance.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

feed raw frozen smelt , sardines, horse mackerel from Portuguese waters .
These have the fat intact . You aren't adding salt which a lot of tinned fish , mackerel and sardines do have . It is the salt the dog may be having an issue with.

OP "What do you all feel about trimming some fat off the RMB chicken legs, you think too much fat could cause loose stools"

Dogs need fat . I don't trim and I don't discard the fatty blobs that come as part of the chicken frame. Source of omega 3 .


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Tirah said:


> he devours his meal fast.


Gotta be happy with that....as long as he crunches up those bones a bit.

What % and types of organ meat are you feeding him?


SuperG


----------



## Tirah (Aug 29, 2014)

Great on the fat part, as I thought, I don't trim it off either. He's getting about 10% on the organs, livers, kidneys, spleen when I can get it, hearts, gizzards. I haven't been able to has access to tripe in my area of VT


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

If you are feeding canned sardines, perhaps there is too much salt or oil?

With eggs, I've always given raw yolk only, never white. However, some people say you shouldn't give raw eggs, you should only give cooked eggs? So not sure what is the right thing to do, but I know I have been feeding raw yolk for years with no issues that I know of.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

For anyone to give advice you have to be more specific on what you are feeding. Im on the lazy side and mostly throw her chicken quarters, some liver, occasional beef shanks. I also supplement with a flax based supplement, occasionally. And sometimes give table scraps, old fruit/veggies, eggs, yogurt, pumpkin, etc... 
The raw diet crowd can get a bit too into it and its like a vegan thing where the ingredients are free range, organic and all that. Im feeding my dog, and I know tha the chicken I feed is better than the meal in the dog food, and the supplements I use are much higher grade as well. I dont need to weigh it out, use 10 different animals, cook it etc...


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Now I saw your other post on what you feed Just to let you know, gizzards and hearts are considered meat, not organs. And it sounds like you are doing a great job feeding your pup. You can regulate the stools by varying the bone content, and feeding yogurt and pumpkin helps if theres problems. Id cut the organs a bit and see if that stops the diarrhea.


----------

